# Perfect pct



## Sensi (Jan 23, 2017)

Has anyone tried evolutionarys perfect pct? I thought the sarms would shut you down even more.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2017)

Garbage

10char


----------



## zizgagig (Oct 1, 2017)

Would you say HCGenerate is a good addition to SERMs for PCT?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 1, 2017)

zizgagig said:


> Would you say HCGenerate is a good addition to SERMs for PCT?



No
10 char


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 1, 2017)

Hcg blast followed by clomid nolva has been the best pct for me


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 3, 2017)

PCT is for quitters and quitters never prosper....


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sensi said:


> Has anyone tried evolutionarys perfect pct? I thought the sarms would shut you down even more.



its a total sh!t product.  Will not do 10% of its claims.  Run clomid and nolva if you are concerned, sarms arent sh!t tho.  90% are just colored water

you need to join more than 1 forum, appears you ve been brainwashed.


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 5, 2017)

i dono if i would be willing to try something other than nolva and clomid and hcg for pct.. those are the most trusted  everywhere


----------



## Caballero (Oct 8, 2017)

You lost me at Evo.....


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 18, 2017)

Evo baaaaad


----------



## Jin (Dec 29, 2017)

Dan.F said:


> Agree with you




Nobody knows who you agree with and the thread is 1 1/2 months old.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 29, 2017)

He's working on that post count.  Wants to post a nood.  lol


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Clomid 100/100/50/50
nolva 40/40/20/20


----------

